
Iceberg Lettuce Deserves More Than the Wedge Salad - devy
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/kitchen-notes/its-time-to-admit-that-iceberg-is-a-superior-lettuce
======
test6554
I've always preferred iceberg lettuce. It's the fastest to chop into a salad,
the outer layer protects the inner layers. It has a better leaf to husk ratio
than romaine and the green coloring is more pleasing on the table than any red
lettuce varieties imho.

